# AIB To Ditch Laser and Launch Visa Debit



## Lightning (18 Jul 2011)

[broken link removed]



> AIB is planning to ditch the familiar Laser and Maestro card, replacing it with the Visa debit card from next year.
> 
> The bank announced the plans this morning, saying it would replace the debit cards in the second half of 2012.
> 
> ...



That leaves NIB only offering Laser. Surely, NIB will have to also ditch Laser?


----------



## Guest105 (18 Jul 2011)

That is great news and about time too they are finally introducing them.


----------



## pudds (18 Jul 2011)

> The move will pave the way for the lender to introduce *contactless  payments* for small transactions, which will allow Visa Debit holders to  pay for purchases of €15 or under by holding their card over a reader at  certain retail outlets.There are additional security features in  the new card that help prevent it from being used by unauthorised  people. The card can only be used a certain number of times or for a  certain value before a PIN is required.




Could current Visa Debit cards also use this system if introduced by their bank without any change to the card!


----------



## Lightning (19 Jul 2011)

pudds said:


> Could current Visa Debit cards also use this system if introduced by their bank without any change to the card!



Contact-less payments require a different chip, so there would be a requirement for a new card. 

The Google Nexus S phone has a NFC chip in it that can also be used for contact-less payments.


----------



## onq (19 Jul 2011)

Geez, I've only finally gotten the Laser sorted out! Gahhh!

ONQ.


----------



## Cato46bce (20 Jul 2011)

What happens if you don't use a credit card and rely on Laser for on-line purchases/shopping over 15 euros? Does that mean I will have to carry cash if I want to buy groceries or clothes over 15 euros? 

Also, I looked on AIB website and they have absolutely NO information on this. 

Thanks


----------



## Lightning (20 Jul 2011)

You get asked for a pin code for purchases over 15 EUR.

It is only in the press release section of the AIB website.


----------



## Cato46bce (22 Jul 2011)

Thanks, C!


----------



## TheShark (25 Jul 2011)

Let's hope they go the whole way now and enhance security with the new card by introducing a 6 digit PIN with it.


----------



## Bronte (2 Aug 2011)

What is the problem with the visa debit. I have one and it works basically the same as laser? Am I missing something?  

I don't like the fact it's called VISA as that always makes me think of credit and it is not a credit card.


----------

